# SLDR mini vs aeroburner mini



## Stuey01 (Apr 20, 2015)

Anyone had a chance to compare them head to head?
Tempted by this type of club but would prefer to pick up an older SLDR mini than fork out for the brand new aeroburner, if the performance is similar.
Yes I know I should try them myself, would still like to hear about other's experiences.

Cheers
Stu


----------



## shortstuff (Apr 20, 2015)

Can only comment on the SLDR mini. Unbelievably forgiving. Every shot seems to go down the middle. The only issue is where it goes in the bag because it's hard to use off the ground so it can't replace my trusty 3W. So I tend to carry it on 9-hole courses when the driver would be too long/risky.


----------



## Stuey01 (Apr 20, 2015)

I would use it exclusively off the tee and carry either a 4 or 5 (probably 5) wood as my longest FW club.
I could go back to a 52-58 wedge set up to make room for 2 woods, or just take out my 4 iron as the least used club in my bag.

What loft do you have it in?
Standard shaft? Tp model? Something different?


----------



## Rooter (Apr 20, 2015)

I have literally an hour ago just bought the Aeroburner Mini driver. Sooooo easy to hit, Cant comment on the SLDR mini as i have never hit one, however my current driver is the SLDR 460 14 degree. I bought the 12deg mini, was about 15 yards shorter than the SLDR. Surprisingly easy to hit off the deck, i found off the deck its quite low launch, could be a great option into the wind either off the tee or fairway. Left me with a dilema with club setup now, as I now own a SLDR Driver, Mini, 5 wood, 22 deg hybrid and a 4 iron.. One of them has to go.. It was going to be the SLDR, but the 4 iron might go now..


----------



## road2ruin (Apr 20, 2015)

I have had the Aeroburner Mini (12 deg, stiff) in the bag for a couple of weeks now having had the SLDR Mini (14 deg, stiff) in the bag previously. I think they're both great clubs and wouldn't put you off getting either, both very easy to hit off a tee and (for me) much more reliable than getting the big dog out. The other big plus I have found for the Aeroburner is that it's far easier to get off the deck than the SLDR and I actually wasn't bad with the latter although I know some don't like using it other than off the tee.


----------



## Stuey01 (Apr 20, 2015)

Strange situation Rooter, your driver having more loft than your "fairway wood" (used the quotation marks cos it isn't really a FW is it...)

I think I might try and get a second hand SLDR mini. 12 or 14 degrees is the question now I suppose.


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Apr 20, 2015)

Stuey01 said:



			Anyone had a chance to compare them head to head?
Tempted by this type of club but would prefer to pick up an older SLDR mini than fork out for the brand new aeroburner, if the performance is similar.
Yes I know I should try them myself, would still like to hear about other's experiences.

Cheers
Stu
		
Click to expand...


The SLDR is a low spin head designed for golfers who apply lots of backspin or faster swing speeds at impact. Whereas the AeroBurner is designed with a slightly more rearward CG so it's easier to launch. Best to try both if possible as they'll have different characteristics of the tee and deck.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 20, 2015)

Stuey01 said:



			Strange situation Rooter, your driver having more loft than your "fairway wood" (used the quotation marks cos it isn't really a FW is it...
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean, but as per Jakes post above, the tech is very different. Not sure i will carry both anyway, SLDR may go to Ebay as the Ping i20 5 wood doesnt suit my OCD between 2 Aeroburners!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 20, 2015)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			The SLDR is a low spin head designed for golfers who apply lots of backspin or faster swing speeds at impact. Whereas the AeroBurner is designed with a slightly more rearward CG so it's easier to launch. Best to try both if possible as they'll have different characteristics of the tee and deck.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the explanation. There are lots of golf obsessives on here, not surprising really, but for those who don't have as much knowledge this type of info is really useful.


----------



## SGC001 (Apr 20, 2015)

Stuey01 said:



			Strange situation Rooter, your driver having more loft than your "fairway wood" (used the quotation marks cos it isn't really a FW is it...)

I think I might try and get a second hand SLDR mini. 12 or 14 degrees is the question now I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be tempted to go for 14. I have sldr mini in 14, got 12 and 16 after with thinking of 12 to maybe replace driver, 16 if carrying driver. 14 had stayed in bag with a new 2nd hand sldr driver. If using mainly off fairway 16 worth considering as lots easier to get airborne if you want to hit softer shots.


----------



## Stuey01 (Apr 20, 2015)

For me it won't be used from the fairway.


----------



## Bobirdie (Apr 20, 2015)

Ive played the sldr mini driver 14Â° for just over a year now. Very nice club and wont be leaving my bag for a long time. As for distance theres no point in mentioning that on here. As there is hunters waiting to shoot you down.
Accuracy wise i am alot more consistant with it than i ever have been with a driver.
I have the standard stiff 57gram shaft.
My 6 iron swing speed is 86mph if that is any use to you.
The shaft feels excellent and i wouldnt consider a tp model as the shafts feel heavy imo.


----------



## Bobirdie (Apr 20, 2015)

Also my line up as follows
Sldr mini 14Â°
Mp fli hi 2 iron 18Â°

Would like a 16Â° 4 wood in there as another option off the tee however the 2 iron gets out there well so im not sure it would be any use


----------



## glynntaylor (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm waiting to see what the new callaway 1.5 is all about first. Love my Mini though as it's easy off tee.


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 20, 2015)

Big mini driver fan. Most as long as my driver, but a lot more forgiving and straighter. Not tried the aeroburner mini, but fancy giving it a try. I think the lower spinning SLDR will be better for me!
Oh, and I don't use it off the deck. Find it very hard to hit!


----------



## Stuey01 (Apr 20, 2015)

Bobirdie said:



			Ive played the sldr mini driver 14Â° for just over a year now. Very nice club and wont be leaving my bag for a long time. As for distance theres no point in mentioning that on here. As there is hunters waiting to shoot you down.
Accuracy wise i am alot more consistant with it than i ever have been with a driver.
I have the standard stiff 57gram shaft.
My 6 iron swing speed is 86mph if that is any use to you.
The shaft feels excellent and i wouldnt consider a tp model as the shafts feel heavy imo.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Bobirdie.  My 6i speed is just a couple of mph more than you, around 88-90. That's useful feedback on the shaft, I was wondering if the TP model would be worth the extra expense.
I am thinking 14*, as it won't be an outright replacement for my driver, something shorter and straighter is what I want it for. Distance typically isn't an issue so not sure if I need to push it to the 12*.
I have an 18* mph4 2 iron that I really like as well, though at the minute I am preferring to just use the moh4 3iron as its long enough and a little easier off the fairway.

I would go:
Driver
Mini 14*
4 or 5w, probably 5.
Mph4 3i
5-pw
3 wedges

Or revert to 2 wedges and keep my 4i in the bag.


----------



## Bobirdie (Apr 20, 2015)

You should look at the 16Â° mini if your playing a driver?

I reckon the shaft should be fine for your swing speed mate.

I can keep this down in the wind if need be aswell. Never tried it off the deck though


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2015)

Had a crack with a SLDR mini on Sunday - went about a yard shorter than my driver , felt very nice of the face


----------



## fundy (Apr 20, 2015)

Personally would try the shafts before settling on the non tp model. For me when I tried them the shaft in the non tp model was awful, very lightweight and very soft, the tp shaft a much better fit for me and produced a way better ball flight though nowhere near as good as the matrix shaft. Basically some will suit the non tp and some the tp better (and most a shaft upgrade!)


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Apr 20, 2015)

Been using a 14* Mini SLDR this year and it is a great club, although around 10 yds or so shorter than my RBZ it is far more accurate.

I had replaced the RBZ with a Cleveland Classic XL but couldn't get on with that and the Mini would have easily competed in distance terms with it


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 21, 2015)

Bobirdie said:



			You should look at the 16Â° mini if your playing a driver?

I reckon the shaft should be fine for your swing speed mate.

I can keep this down in the wind if need be aswell. Never tried it off the deck though
		
Click to expand...

I've had a 16 degree SLDR Mini for about a year now, it's safe to say it rescued my driving from the depths of despair. I don't use it as much as I used to but it stays in the bag for those tight holes or if I'm not confident with my driver.
So I now have Driver, Mini, 5 wood, 4 hybrid, 5 iron blah blah which seems to work well gapping wise but I don't hit Mini off the deck unless it's sat up really nicely on a tuft of grass.


----------



## duncan mackie (Apr 21, 2015)

I have a 16 degree and use it  a lot off both the tee and fairway. Very similar flight and distances to my RBZ Tour 3 but if anything it's a lower trajectory not higher! It's also a lot easier to hit and more forgiving.

You really need to try the lofts because, as Jake highlights " things are different".


----------



## Stuey01 (Apr 21, 2015)

Sounds like I'll have to seek some out in different lofts to try.
Scouting around eBay and the like and it is a little more expensive than I had hoped for an older model, might just end up with the aeroburner, would certainly be easier to try that out in different specs, even get fitted.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 22, 2015)

Stuey,

It's a fantastic bit of kit. I got the SLDR Mini 14* the day it got released last year as an alternative to a driver. The standard shaft though does not feel good, like Fundy said. I changed the shaft in mine for a Bi-Matrix and that worked a treat off the tee but not fairway.

My big problem with it is how do I fit it in my bag? Given the chance it would be the 15th club in my bag, but that is not allowed. 

Off the deck it goes ok, but I wouldn't have any confidence in it if I had to carry over something onto a green, as it has a habit of flying a bit low now and again loosing quite a bit of carry. So as a club to fire at greens with, it isn't as good as my i25 3W even though it is about 20 yards longer. But off the tee it wins hands down.

Off the tee it is as straight as anything I have ever hit, including long irons and hybrids. Only problem is the distance loss compared to my driver, around 20-30 yards so dropping my driver for it isn't an option either. On holes where accuracy wins over distance I have my 2i and 3W for that. 

In conclusion it is a fantastic club and I would advise any higher handicap player to dump the driver and get the 14* one because it is so easy to hit, very straight and they would probably find it isn't much shorter than their driver. Lower handicap players struggling with accuracy off the tee might like the 12* model and drop the driver. 

As a replacement for a 3w, I still want it to be and might need to try a different shaft in it to get a more consistent launch from the deck. The TM stock shaft was OK from the deck, but made it fly too high off the tee. The Bi-Matrix makes it a beast off the tee but not so good from the deck.


----------



## glynntaylor (Apr 30, 2015)

Can't find many reviews for the 12 Deg? Anyone tried the 12... I'm more after a driver replacement more than a 3 wood fairway. 

Currently use the 14 which is very good off tee but tough off the deck... But then wouldn't use the aeroburner off the deck.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 30, 2015)

glynntaylor said:



			Can't find many reviews for the 12 Deg? Anyone tried the 12... I'm more after a driver replacement more than a 3 wood fairway. 

Currently use the 14 which is very good off tee but tough off the deck... But then wouldn't use the aeroburner off the deck.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think the 12* version is very popular. It sorts of goes away frm the idea behind them. Easy to launch 3w loft, long shaft and a deeper more forgiving head. Turn the loft down and your getting towards what people struggle with and that's the lack of loft on a driver.


----------



## Joff (Apr 30, 2015)

MadAdey said:



			I don't think the 12* version is very popular. It sorts of goes away frm the idea behind them. Easy to launch 3w loft, long shaft and a deeper more forgiving head. Turn the loft down and your getting towards what people struggle with and that's the lack of loft on a driver.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't say that. I use the 12Â° mini SLDR, and it has plenty of loft (for me), and is useable off the deck. ( if confident)


----------



## glynntaylor (Apr 30, 2015)

Cheers gents. Couldn't get golf of a 12 sldr last year... But can't get the aeroburner of 14 this year. Off to try the 12 tomorrow. If it's easy as my 14 (with less spin) then I'll be interested. Will see how it goes.


----------



## shewy (May 1, 2015)

I played today and tried the aeroburner 12,pitted it against my 3 deep and driver, longer than the 3 deep and maybe 10 yards shy of the driver but much straighter, very high launching.
I can see it replacing my 3 wood and driver, I never hot 3 wood off the deck anyway.


----------



## Stuey01 (May 1, 2015)

thanks for the feedback everyone.  I decided to go a different way, went to Celtic manor titleist national fitting centre to get fitted and ended up with a 915fd 3 wood and a 915hd 2 hybrid between my driver and irons.
 I have made some changes recently that have improved my striking with a 3wood off the deck and tee and have loads of confidence in that shot now, so am going that way.

The plan is to get fitted, buy what has been recommended by the fitter and stop tinkering with my bag.

The 2 hybrid is epic, btw.


----------

